# Fishing advice



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

Im staying in holiday this weekend and wanted to wet a line from land. If you could give me some advice it would greatly be appriciated...I live in Sebastian/Miami and if you need some advice there I could help you out...thanks.....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Take the ferry out to Anclote Key.
Good place to spend the day.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/anclotekey/


----------



## snookindb19 (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks man do u know anything about the anclothe power plant and green key.....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Yup, you will not get anywhere near the plant unless you want to climb the fence and tresspass - not advisable.

Howard Park and Honeymoon Island. There is a rock wall. Drop some skrimps along there when the tide is moving.


----------

